# Upgraded springs on the front of Hymer B644



## lgbzone

Hello

I just wanted to share my experience regarding this.

For a while i was considering getting the front springs replaced, many thanks to the people on the forum that offered information etc, and finally had it done a while back and have put over 2850 miles on the clock since.

Like many Hymers mine was very low at the front compared to the rear, this made the van look overloaded at the front IMO, and often made leveling the van when parked a bit of a mission, the ride was also rather harsh. it's a 2002 hymer and i believe this has been addressed in the last couple of years.

leveling the van was my primary concern; on flat ground we had to get the front of the van to the top of the milenco quatro ramps in order to be level, therefore we always attempted to park facing uphill but found we practically always still needed the ramps, very rare was the ground unlevel to such an extent that we didn't need ramps.

after much research etc i opted to have the VB Coil springs fitted which were designed to lift the front of our particular year and chassis of hymer.

the purchase and installation of the springs was performed by Rhino Installs and Phil did a fantastic job, initially i was unsure whether he would accept this job as i thought it may be more suited to a garage, however he accepted and arrived at our house when expected with the springs and all the equipment required to fit them.

As i say Phil did a fantastic job, was very professional, a genuine pleasure to meet and was also the cheapest quote i'd had to supply and fit the springs, further more i didn't incur any traveling expenses as he's a mobile mechanic. I'll definitely be using Phil in the future.

The new springs have lifted the front by about 2 inches, this doesn't sound a lot but looked huge to me when i first saw it, possibly because i see the hymer every day, the front of the van now sits ever so slightly lower than the rear.

we have had a trip in Europe of around 2850 miles and i'm extremely happy i had the springs done before we went; sitting far more level means the van doesn't look overloaded at the front, something that makes me feel better if nothing else, but personally i think looking low at the front could attract unwanted attention from the authorities.

although the springs are firmer than the originals the ride has improved primarily on hitting a bump or pothole etc, whereas before there would be a huge thud and very little, if any, movement, now you can often see and feel that the suspension at the front is actually working. this makes me firmly believe that the original springs were simply not up to the job (almost permanent weight) and were sitting far too low in their travel, if not at the end of their travel.

leveling the van is a whole new experience, my favorite improvement! in fact i think we only used the blocks once during the whole trip. what i've found is that if the ground has a gentle/slight slope, which is normally the case (on or off road), simply face the front in that direction, if it is perfectly flat than you just need to go to the first stage of the ramps. we actually prefer the front slightly higher than level when parked, the youngster in the front bed doesn't kick the blinds that way.

to conclude; i'm (we are) really happy with the new springs and would definitely get them done on any other van in the future that sat so low at the front. incidentally; i had recently contacted hymer asking for the specifications of the springs originally fitted and/or of upgrade springs, hymers reply was to contact goldschmitt as they make the springs for hymer, which i assume means 'now make the springs for hymer'.

Hope this helps

Lee


----------



## bigfrank3

Thanks Lee, I don't have a Hymer but my van has a downhill look too, and I've been wondering which route to take about it.

Frank


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi,

Have read your thread with interest as we bought a Euromobile A Class this year and we seem to have exactly the same characteristics of low front and ride quality. Ours is a 2001 so maybe were fitted with the same original 'quality' springs?

If is not too rude to ask, what sort of cost does this upgrade incur? - Maybe Pm if its not something that you want to post publically?

many thanks

Glenn


----------



## javea

Glenn_Kelly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have read your thread with interest as we bought a Euromobile A Class this year and we seem to have exactly the same characteristics of low front and ride quality. Ours is a 2001 so maybe were fitted with the same original 'quality' springs?
> 
> If is not too rude to ask, what sort of cost does this upgrade incur? - Maybe Pm if its not something that you want to post publically?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Glenn


This was my experience: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1280132.html#1280132

Mike


----------



## Markt500

lgbzone said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience regarding this.
> 
> For a while i was considering getting the front springs replaced


Lee,

Thanks for posting this, its very helpful. I'm just considering this project on my Hymer for the winter. I would be interested to know if VB were helpful in advising on the correct springs, and also interested in the supply cost of the springs.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Mike48

Had mine done on Wednesday with VB springs raising the front end by 65mm to prevent mine from grounding on my drive. I was in serious danger of ripping the step and exhaust off. Cost £525 + VAT. It works so was worthwhile but obviously not a cheap option.


----------



## erneboy

Had ours done a while back. Photos down the page a bit, Alan.


----------



## lgbzone

Hello

Glenn, you should be able to get the springs supplied and fitted for around £595.00 all in, some people i contacted quoted more than this and some wanted extra because it was an A class. I used www.rhinoinstalls.co.uk.

Mark, i didn't really deal with VB direct but suspect they are on the ball as during my research i contacted a company down south who said they'd relay my enquiry to VB head office who would get someone closer to contact me, a mechanic in the north called me just over an hour later (not bad). supply only i was quoted £355.00 inc VAT but not from VB direct, the springs do include fitting instructions and booklets etc, but it isn't something i'd do myself because a very hefty spring compressor is required, the springs are longer, thicker and have more coils than the originals.

you can see the range for a ducato based vehicle here < VB Link >

I guess if you contact them they'll either be very helpful or tell you to see a dealer.

I used the fiat and the alko manuals and plates in the engine bay to determine the exact chassis model i have and emailed all the info to Rhino, along with the front max axle weight (required) and a stipulation that i require the front raising a couple of inches. Phil organised with VB to get the right spring kit.

Hope this helps

Lee


----------



## erneboy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66812.html

Sorry, forgot to add the link, Alan.


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi lee, 

Thanks for letting me know the costs - if it does the job the price is not as bad as i had feared. We have three weeks away from middle of this week so may well be looking into getting it done when we get back?

Thanks again

Glenn


----------



## Glenn_Kelly

Hi lee, 

Thanks for letting me know the costs - if it does the job the price is not as bad as i had feared. We have three weeks away from middle of this week so may well be looking into getting it done when we get back?

Thanks again

Glenn


----------



## lgbzone

You're welcome Glenn

Lee


----------



## Markt500

Lee

Thanks, much appreciated. Thats my winter project sorted!

Mark


----------

